# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Βύσμα τροφοδοτικού για laptop Dell Vostro 3350

## Panoss

Αυτό το λάπτοπ παίρνει ένα περίεργο βύμα, φαίνεται πάνω δεξιά στη φωτογραφία (είναι από το ίντερνετ).

Dell_Vostro_3350_plug.jpg

Τα τροφοδοτικά τα έχουνε σε αστρονομική τιμή Ελλάδα, οπότε λέω μπας και βρω το βύσμα.
Πού μπορώ να βρώ τέτοιο βύσμα Ελλάδα; 
(για να μην περιμένω από ebay)

Μήπως βγάζει παραπάνω από μία τάση; Πολύ παράξενο μου φαίνεται εμφανισιακά.

----------


## xrhstos1978

https://www.tolaptop.gr/trofodotiko-...-adapter-tac16

----------


## tgi

Πάνο καλησπέρα σου
Έχω τέτοιο βύσμα μαζί με καλώδιο από καμμένο τροφοδοτικό της Dell
Αν θέλεις μπορώ να στο δώσω μαζί με το καλώδιο και να το κόψεις και να το βάλεις - κολλήσεις.
Επίσης μπορώ να αναλάβω να το φτιάξω και εγώ αυτό. Αρκεί να αναλάβεις τα πήγαινε-ελα του τροφοδοτικού σου.

----------


## Panoss

Χρήστο (xrhstos1978 ) ναι το έχω βρει αυτό. Αλλά έλεγα να αποφύγω τα 25 ευρώ...
Σ' ευχαριστώ πάντως.

Τάσο καλησπέρα, σου στέλνω πμ.

----------


## filam

Εχει και φτηνότερα. Ρίξε και εδώ μια ματιά. Δεν είναι το original αλλα θα κάνεις δουλειά μια χαρα.

----------


## siakattack

είναι λίγο παλιό το θέμα,αλλα αν δεν βρήκες άκρη,κάνει βυσμα και απο οποιοδήποτε HP Compaq λαπτοπ(εκτός απο τα καινούρια που εχουν διαφορετικο βύσμα)

----------

